# 2016 National in Placerville Ca



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd leave your dog at home (it will probably be overwhelming to him, and you'll get tired of corralling him through the crowd) BUT for the average golden owner, you'll totally dig it. There's all sorts of competitions with just goldens, and lots of GREAT shopping. Come on over!


----------

